# 3rd Annual Alabama Pomp Stomp!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its almost that time of year again! Our store (Sam's, Orange Beach, Al) will be hosting our 3rd Annual Pompano Tournament starting April 1st and running throughout the month of April. Registration will begin March 1st and is $25.00 per angler. We will once again have two categories: largest fish and three-fish aggregate. Anglers may only win in one category. You can register in store or over the phone.

*Prizes for each category:*

First place- $500.00 
Second place- Star Stellar Surf 7'6" rod with a Penn Conflict 4000 ($225.00 value)
Third place- $50.00 gift card to our store

I'm working on getting some weekly prizes as well

For any questions regarding rules and other details feel free to call the store or send me a PM. Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

> I'm working on getting some weekly prizes as well


Any more on this Chris?

It's almost time... Might need to get some of the family in on this one.
Maybe even me- I aught to be healed up good enough to join in the fun!


----------

